# Red Flank Male bred with Two Oblique "Red Tail" fe



## royalprince06 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a male Red Flank and he has just recently bred with two of my "Red Tail" Oblique females and both are holding! Has anyone ever seen this hybrid? I want to know how the fry will look as adults!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

As is the case with all hybrids, some will look like the mothers species, some will look like the father's species, and the balance will look like a mix of both.


----------



## royalprince06 (Sep 3, 2011)

Is there a photo or anything that i could go by?


----------



## royalprince06 (Sep 3, 2011)

and is it true that hybrid fish cant breed?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There are no photos, most often responsible breeders will destroy hybrids. Hybrid fish can breed successfully.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

And I think those Hap #44 thickskins will breed with almost anything if given the chance.

Kevin


----------

